
Service Workers Already Lived in the Fringes, Coronavirus Made It Worse - CaliforniaKarl
https://jezebel.com/the-week-the-dream-sank-1842381638
======
CaliforniaKarl
The headline appearing in the article body is "The Week the Dream Sank". But
when I mouse over the browser tab, I get the title "Service Workers Already
Lived in the Fringes, Coronavirus Made It Worse". I chose the latter.

